# laparoscopic mesenteric lymph node biopsy



## lindacoder

Is there a specific CPT code for lap mesenteric lymph node biopsy?  Or do I use 49321?


----------



## Leanne

I'm trying to code this same exact procedure.  Wondering if it could be coded as:

*38570* Laparoscopy, surgical; with retroperitoneal lymph node sampling (biopsy), single or multiple

Does anyone know if mesenteric lymph nodes fall under category of retroperitoneal lymph nodes? 

Thanks!


----------



## ndrackley

*Lap mesenteric lymph node biopsy*

The 49321 does not mention the lymph nodes.  We have the same queston and the best we could come up with is the 38570 but were unsure about the "with retroperitoneal" since we were looking for abdominal lymph node.


----------



## Michele Hannon

The mesentery is not considered retroperitoneal.
You might consider the unlisted code 38999 for this procedure.


----------



## ygdavis

*New coder but taking a practium*



leanne said:


> i'm trying to code this same exact procedure.  Wondering if it could be coded as:
> 
> *38570* laparoscopy, surgical; with retroperitoneal lymph node sampling (biopsy), single or multiple
> 
> does anyone know if mesenteric lymph nodes fall under category of retroperitoneal lymph nodes?
> 
> Thanks!



the code for this is 49000 
diagnostic laparoscopy exploratory laparotomy and mesenteric lymph  node biopsy


----------

